# Leaving for a Month



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I need your expertise!
Something came up in my family and it is rather urgent, I have to fly with the rest of my family to hong kong for a month.
Unfortunately, I cannot bring Toro, as Hong Kong was not allow for animals to cross the borders. 
By the time I leave, he will be 11 months old, and I will have had him for 6 months. 
The problem I am having is dealing with the fact that he will be away from me for such a long period of time. He is very attached to me, he follows me everywhere, and he sleeps with me on my bed.
Will he be okay left alone for a month? I'll be leaving him with a friend, and I plan on taking him over to her house a multiple number of times before I actually leave to make Toro more comfortable.
Also, will he forget about his pee pad training? He's been trained for approx. 2 months, and there are no more accidents. However, if he's given a different location to go pee at my friend's house, will he remember his routine when he returns back home?

I really wish I didn't have to leave him, but one of my family members is about to leave me. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

He should be fine! I left mine at 6 months old for 5 weeks. I felt really guilty because she was doing inboard training and I was afraid she would miss the comforts at home, plus I was afraid she'd forget me! She was SO excited to see me when I picked her up and we got back into our daily routine very quickly. So I wouldn't worry about leaving your fluff. Just leave instructions for your friend about your dog's daily habits, that should help some.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy came to me at three months old as a gift from my parents , 3 weeks before our summer vacation (not the best timing if you ask me; however, he came and that was it). He did fine during my absence with someone who gave him the care.

I would be more concerned about finding the right person to puppy sit as I am gone. I am sure Toro will survive in the hands of the right one during your absence.

Good luck!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've only left my fluffs(three are at the bridge ) one time. It was for a week. I'd thought I'd die, until I got back from vacation. They were perfectly fine!!! My friend took care of them. Sometimes things in life come uo, and we have to do what we have to do. If you trust your friend, Toro will be fine!! Mine were , it was me who was the nervous wreck !!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a friend who left her Maltese with me for two weeks one time, and a week two other times. He was just fine. I've left Tyler for a week. Is your friend a dog owner? Just try to make sure that your friend follows you instructions to the T as far as training, feeding, etc go. Tell her if she varies from the food he could get sick. Leave lots of written info, several friends who might be dog owners and vet numbers. Can you Skype to each other while you're away? It might help you feel better to see him. We did that when I was away in March.


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for all of your help!
It makes me feel much better knowing that Toro will be okay.
I think it is me who is going to have to deal with separation anxiety! 
I really wish I could bring him. Maybe I could somehow smuggle him in, he's so tiny and quite, if it weren't for the heavy security checks, noone would suspect anything!:HistericalSmiley:
Regardless, SM never fails to comfort me, you all are wonderful!:wub:


----------

